# Solved: computer won't recognize IPhone wirelessly



## rbdaves (Mar 9, 2012)

This is second time I have posted this. First post didn't show up for some reason

I can use my Iphone as a hotspot if I connect it via USB to computer. Computer doesn't see Iphone if I try to connect wirelessly. How do I fix This?


----------



## rbdaves (Mar 9, 2012)

I installed the latest IOS and problem is fixed.


----------

